# V35 Vision Rack For Sale



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

I will have for sale one V35 Vision rack, this was bought last year so is nearly new and not had a great deal of use.

Comes complete with Tubs and heat cables plus will through in a stat.

Costs over £900 new and will let go for £700.

Save yourself time to put it together and a few hundred pounds to boot!

Please feel free to ask any questions


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Wrong section!


----------



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

Wolflore said:


> Wrong section!


DOH:bash:


----------

